# Malley, Dora and Oreo



## luvthempigs (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, As usual I took about a million picturesand most of them came out blurry So here are three thatI thought were acceptable. I still can't believe I got mylittle lionhead :bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 11, 2007)

Quite a cutie!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh.....what an adorable little face! I can't wait for more pictures.

I just love Lionheads.



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah - another lionhead on the board!

I lvoe the photos and I know what you mean about taking pictures of lionheads....so hard to get them to not turn out blurry.

Peg


----------



## Heather-M (Apr 13, 2007)

And er again ''Cute Rabbit Overload!'' 

Very cute indeed 

I like black rabbits but when it's all my mothers produce welll.....Lol

Carn't wait for more pictures 

Heather


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments, I *think* we allagree he is a cutie pie (although I'm willing to bet it's hard to findany rabbit that isn't cute) 

I normally prefer my animals/fish to have spots (appaloosa horses, bluemerle australian shepherds, calico orandas, calico cats, you get theidea) but this little guy just called out to me didn't matter that hewas solid black :love

I will try and get some more pictures to share soon!


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

Oh, you have a very handsome little dudethere! in that first picture, his mane looks so fluffy andsoft. Great pictures - more more!! 

_______
Nadia


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 13, 2007)

Awww ......another dust bunny!! I have one, too...named Dusty. 

Well, I don't have him YET...he's living with Peg (TinysMom) untilSept, when he's gonna fly on over with his brother, Drew.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 15, 2007)

Do you have any pictures of Dusty? Just curious, Why are you waiting until September?

I weighed Malley today, he only weighs a pound :shock:I knew he was little but my goodness. 

He sure seems to be a good eater though. Likes his hay as well as his pellets


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

I demand more pictures of this little sweetie:sunshine:




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 15, 2007)

Okay Amy, Just for you......

Here is Malley checking out his new litter box: (please excuse all thehay on the floor...you would think there are animals living in thishouse) lol








I thought this was precious with the piece of hay sticking out of his little mouth


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 15, 2007)

BTW, Is that you at Cavies Galore? I want to here about your guinea pigs and I also want some pigtures!


----------



## binkies (Apr 15, 2007)

How precious! I would love to hear more about that beautiful darling!


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 15, 2007)

Me?! Yes...I just joined today! I am going toput my piggies in the other side of the closet and pen tonight whereMadilyn was staying (she is now bonded with the boys).

I will get some more pictures and leave an introduction on that forum and talk all about my wonderful piggies.

I *may* be getting another one too. There as a lady who posted oncraigslist about needing to find a new home for her sweet 5 year oldmale piggie. Being the person that I am, I replied back to her andoffered my home to the poor old man piggie.

If I get that piggie, then no more pets until the end of the year....HAHA!

That will make 3 bunnies, 3 piggies, and 3 mice. hehe.

Ah well, no one can be mad at me, as I take excellent care of all my babies.

What's one more?:bunnydance:


*EDIT TO ADD:* I LOOOOOVE Malley!!! His ears are so cute!


_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## OneBadBunny!!! (Apr 16, 2007)

Ha! Amy you are quickly turning into a gp addict!

Luvthempigs, I know you from cg also. I'm BanditBoy over there. Malley is very handsome.:heartbeat:


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi BanditBoy! Nice to see you here I will have to see if I can find any of your posts on your rabbit/s

Amy, Did you just get your guinea pigs?


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 16, 2007)

Yep, I got my piggies a few days ago. I rescuedone from a pet store when a man was trying to give the "left-over" of alitter to the store and they wouldn't take him. His name is Merlin, heis 5 weeks old, and just a cutie!

The other one, Mace, is roughly 10 weeks old and I adopted him from my local shelter.


I love my piggies! hehe. The lady didn't email me back yet about the one she has to give up:dunno.




_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, My photos of Dora were lost during our move so I took a few more tonight and wanted to share them 

Still trying to figure out how to get a decent photo with my camera, I'm getting there slowly....


----------



## Haley (Jul 5, 2007)

Im in love with Malley! Hes just too adorable.:inlove:

Is Dora a new addition? Will you bond them? Shes so pretty!


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 5, 2007)

No, Dora isn't new. The photos and story of how she came to live with me were lost when all the construction was going on with the forum. 

I'm not planning on bonding them but when/if I get another bun I may try with the new one 

I love them both very much :biggrin2:


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

Could you repost the story about Dora? I'm curious as to how you got such a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 6, 2007)

Dora was dropped off by her owners at Pet Supplies Plus. I stopped in to get bird food and there she was (her cage was on the floor) I asked an employee why she was in a separate cage (from the rest of the buns)and they told me she was dropped off and needed a home. I really don't know anything about her except that she is a sweet heart and I'm glad to be able to give her a good home


----------



## binkies (Jul 6, 2007)

Poor baby. I feel so bad for the babies who lose their homes. She was one of the lucky ones though. To get a good home, with a knowledgeable rabbit person. Now she wont ever have to worry about it.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 6, 2007)

Oh my, she's mighty gorgeous! A stunner.

How nice you were able to provide her a great home. Did they just let you have her or did they charge you anything?


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 7, 2007)

I always feel so bad for any animal who ends up without a home when their owners get tired of caring for them or decide they aren't "cute" anymore or too much work 

They didn't ask for any money, just a "good home". They also gave me the cage she came in which is a large marchioro (I figured if I didn't use it for her I could use it for my pigs) 

The kid at the store told me when she was brought in that her cage was filthy but by the time I got there it had been cleaned up. So who knows how she had been cared for...

She is using a litter box here and doing a great job of it. She will never have to sit in a dirty cage again.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 7, 2007)

Malley chillin in his litter box today:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 7, 2007)

Introducing the third and last bun to my family: I adopted her from the Humane Society today. I stopped in to see if they had any buns on Thursday (I had the day off work so what better to do?) I saw this little girl who they called Oreo but she had a sign on her cage that said she was not available for adoption. I decided to check in at the desk and ask why she wasn't available. It turns out she wasn't spayed yet but they had broughther up front for some exercise in one of the turn out pens. As soon as I told them I was interested in her they put her on the spay schedule and told me they would call when she was ready (after my visiting time with her and filling out the adoption form) The vet (who happens to be my guinea pig vet) is also the vet who does all the rabbit spay/neuters did surgery on her Friday so they called me today and told me she was ready


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 7, 2007)

I have always liked lops and I'm a sucker for anything spotted. She is the perfect addition :bunnydance:


----------



## binkies (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh wow! She is beautiful!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh Wow, she's adorable, well in that case all your Bunnies are adorable. Are you going to try to bond all of them?

S:bunnydance:usan


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks! I don't plan to bond all three but I may try two of them (notyet) Malley still needs to be neutered and I don't know if Dora is spayed (I doubt it)

I have a question for you guys, I can't seem to figure out how to edit the title of the thread so that I can change it from Malley's pictures to Malley, Dora and Oreo's pictures. 

Am I missing something or are we not able to edit the title?


----------



## binkies (Jul 8, 2007)

Done


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 8, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Done


Thank You


----------



## rabb1tmad (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow congratulations, she is a beauty!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 8, 2007)

Not fair...I want a loppy .


----------



## Leslie102 (Jul 8, 2007)

Ohh boy they are all so cute!! They would make a very cute trio if u do decide to bond them all.:bunny18


----------



## luvthempigs (Mar 16, 2008)

It's been a long time since I have been able to spend some time here. I have been without internet access at home for some time now but I am back up and running now 

Just wanted to let you all know that Oreo (my lop) is now being called One Bad Bunny! She chewed through the speaker wires on my computer and it took me a while to figure out why I had no sound. Little stinker that she is....Since then the computer has been moved from the room where she spends free time. 

I will try and have some updated photos of the crew soon. I have one more addition since I was last here. I will explain when I post the new photos.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome back :hyper:! I soooo can't wait to see the new addition.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 25, 2008)

I think this needs updating:biggrin2:.


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 25, 2008)

Why yes, I think you are right! I am so bad about keeping stuff like this up to date.....I can say one thing now and then I gotta get to work. 

Malley was supposed to be a boy when I got him but he turned out to be a she :biggrin2:Still cute as a button though!


----------



## Haley (May 13, 2008)

Oh wow, I guess I did see your pics but I forgot! So Malley is a female? And then you have one more who you rescued, right? Is that one a boy? 

Amber is going to want to be the boss of all these other females. lol


----------



## luvthempigs (May 13, 2008)

Yea, The pic's are from a year ago or so. Malley is a girl and not a boy as I was told when I got her.

Holly (who is female) is the one I got from my neighbor who rescued her from a ditch. Named her Holly because I got her around Christmas time. 

My only male is Tyler, I don't think I have posted about him at all (told you I was bad) 

So, I have Malley, female lionhead

Dora, female PEW, no idea on breed

Oreo aka One Bad Bunny, white and black spotted female mini lop

Holly femalePEW, no idea on breed (my avatar pic)

and last but not least Tyler, black male, unsure of his breed but he is a small bunny probably about three pounds.

I really don't know the proper terms for color and breeds in rabbits. I will get the camera charged up and get new photos of the entire crew to share soon


----------



## luvthempigs (May 13, 2008)

Do you think she would appreciate bunny company? Or does she just want attention from people? 

I'm just so scared to try and bond the buns. I don't want anyone getting hurt


----------



## Haley (May 13, 2008)

Oh cool! Ithink maybeI thought Dora and Holly were the same bunny lol.

Yeah, you'll probably want to keep Amber away from the other girlies, she didnt seem to like when Amina was here. Maybe she'll get better though once she calms down more from her spay. 

I think you should bond Malley and Tyler bc theyre both black and small and would be sooo cute! Either that or send me Malley for Kirby


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2009)

Some new pic's of the crew

Malley







Buddy


----------



## luvthempigs (Apr 18, 2009)

And the latest addition who has been called Jack by his previous owner, not sure if that is going to change or not.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 19, 2009)

You have Adorable Bunnies.

Susan


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 20, 2009)

Better lock your doors or your shed! I want to steal a bun(Buddy):shhhh:!CutiePatootie! Beatiful Harlie though.

Better hide him.


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 18, 2010)

How about some new pictures to gush over?????? Your bunnies are too cute. I love Buddy. Such a handsome harlequin rex.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 19, 2010)

thank you Patti 

I know I'm not really good about keeping my blog updated but it seems there is always something else I need to be or should be doing other than playing with the camera 

I will see what I can do, it might take me a little while.....


----------

